# Central Utility Plant



## MrHaz (Jun 4, 2013)

We're having some interesting discussions here in the office, and thought you all might like to chime in with your thoughts and opinions.

What is the use group for a Central Utility Plant?

This is located in the boonies of southern MO, and it's a 4k SF building 30'-7" wide.  Housekeeping and Storage take up 33.44 ft of the bldg.  The next 9 ft is a corridor with 1 hour walls on both sides running front to back (with a set of stair at the back going up to grade).  Then next 18' are the Electrical room with the 1 hour fire barrier wall on the West side, and a 3 hour fire barrier wall on the East.  The Mechanical room is the next 47 ft. to the East end wall that has double doors that open onto the covered "patio" of sorts that has two (2) Chillers.

We have votes for S-2, F, and U.

Where do you come in, and why?  (And the rule for this one is you must back up your reasoning with a reference from 2012 IBC - Thanks)

Haz


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2013)

> 302.1 General.
> 
> Structures or portions of structures shall be classified with respect to occupancy in one or more of the groups listed below. A room or space that is intended to be occupied at different times for different purposes shall comply with all of the requirements that are applicable to each of the purposes for which the room or space will be occupied. Structures with multiple occupancies or uses shall comply with Section 508. *Where a structure is proposed for a purpose that is not specifically provided for in this code, such structure shall be classified in the group that the occupancy most nearly resembles, according to the fire safety and relative hazard involved.*


  I am going to assume this is not a processing facility so an "F" occupancy would not apply. Storage is not the principle use of the structure so an "S" occupancy would not apply.  Since this is a relatively small building a "U" occupancy would be my choice. It can be a Type V-B and Chapter 29 does not require plumbing fixtures in "U" occupancy so you could design the restrooms for the actual number of workers on site in lieu of the possible 40 occupant load you would have as an industrial area under Chapter 10. The structure is not large enough to require additional protection from what is already there with the fire barriers so exiting from the mechanical and electrical rooms will be the main concern.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 4, 2013)

If no one would be occupying it, only for repairs and mantmance I would call it U. No accessibility needed.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2013)

What is the major use of the building??

What do they do in it


----------

